# T.Eaton Crown - Half Gallon jar



## jaroadshow (Oct 16, 2012)

Recently picked up a couple nice Fruit Jars.  The first is an A.B.M. half gallon green Crown -  T. Eaton Co. Limited , Toronto & Winnipeg, Fruit jar  I don't know if it is a good one or not.
 Also a nice older machine made clear , quart  Crown jar.

 Any information is apreciated.

 Here is the green T. Eaton Crown jar
 jaroadshow


----------



## jaroadshow (Oct 16, 2012)

Here is the back embossing.


----------



## jaroadshow (Oct 16, 2012)

Here is a picture of the Crown quart - clear A.B.M.


----------



## coreya (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice find on the T. Eaton, not sure I'd call that green but hard to tell from the photo. Still a nice 20-30 jar if complete ( # 691 in the red book )


----------



## deenodean (Oct 16, 2012)

nice jars...[]


----------

